# Shaker style aquarium cabinet.



## Ryan McMurray (Jul 1, 2012)

Just put the finishing touches on this build. It's made from select alder and is getting a cherry stain. This was the first time I have made my own crown and I gotta say, I kinda enjoyed it! It does look a little top heavy to me though. I think I should have made the top rails on the panels thinner.


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

Bang up job. Looks awesome. I like how "strong" the top looks. I'm usually not a huge fan of shaker (my furniture growing up was this style), but this is pretty sweat. Love the two panel doors.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Good looking cabinet, what did you make it from and how did ya do it?


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Top notch work Pidge.

I'd like to know more about it too.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That's really sharp. I love the design.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I hope the fish tank fits:smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice work...well done. The design looks great. What size tank are you using? Maybe post a picture or two with the doors open, showing the inside and the back.:yes:









 







.


----------



## srestrepo (Sep 28, 2012)

real nice. i like the design too!


----------



## Ryan McMurray (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks!! I'll post some pictures soon of the interior and back. The doors are just sitting in their place in the pictures. I haven't actually mounted them yet. I was just making sure that all the reveals were right, and that they are all square to the legs and each other. I'm really glad my math worked out. I still haven't made that mistake yet, of not getting the right measurements for the rails. It's bound to happen one day! And I'm not looking forward to that day.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Beautiful JOb! Cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## Ryan McMurray (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks! Oh yeah, it's for a 180 gallon aquarium so the overall dimensions are 82"Lx31"wx 38"t


----------



## Spike2101 (May 3, 2011)

I really like the design! Thanks for the dimensions....I was especially curious about the height


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

thats really nice.


----------



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice. It must be built strong since water is 8.33# / gal, that's almost 1,500 #.

Nice design. I do not think it looks top heavy at all.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryan McMurray (Jul 1, 2012)

Just got it all stained up. I still have to flip it over and stain the bottom and back. It turned out pretty nice though. I'm not a big fan of the color but that's what the guys wanted. And as far as he's concerned it's the most beautiful color out there ;-).


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Very nice! I really like the clean look of the alder and that stain is perfect.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

It looks fantastic! I appreciate the effort involved into this project! Very functional! Well built. Must be proud.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Looks great. Nice choice of stain.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Ryan McMurray (Jul 1, 2012)

Just finished er'up. Gotta mount the knobs and finish adjusting the doors.

Edit: I finished it with 6 coats of Sherwin Williams precat dull rub lacquer.


----------



## khowald (Nov 8, 2012)

Certainly is beautiful. Great design and build. I like everything about it. ken
Is it going to be salt or freshwater. If you are able please post photos when it is filled an has the fish in...


----------



## Ryan McMurray (Jul 1, 2012)

khowald said:


> Certainly is beautiful. Great design and build. I like everything about it. ken
> Is it going to be salt or freshwater. If you are able please post photos when it is filled an has the fish in...


Thanks. It's going to be a high end saltwater setup with led lighting and computer controlled automation. My plan is in six months or so to go and take some really nice pictures of it when everything, including all the corals, are thriving.


----------



## SgtSteve (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks great. What are the dimensions on the legs and type of wood?


----------



## Ryan McMurray (Jul 1, 2012)

SgtSteve said:


> Looks great. What are the dimensions on the legs and type of wood?


Thanks! The legs are 3"x3" and it's made out of select alder.


----------

